# Hey everyone, new here!



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi guys! I am new here to this board.I am only 14 and a half years old and I have many, MANY problems right now. I have been getting headaches and nauseua and stomach pains and cramps that come and go. I have just started high school, but I felt excited not nervous. But now, I have realized that every morning I wake up my stomach feels bloated and full and nauseated before I go to school. I get anxious, nervous and fidgety during class, because I am constantly worrying about being ill or something. It goes away, but usually comes back during last period. Does anyone know what this is like? I can't explain it all right now, but I will tell you more after you reply!Thanks for anything!Molly


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi molly welcome to the board, im 14 aswell and have had most of the problems youve got now , i think most people with IBS feel worse in the mourning i know i feel really rubbish in the mournings, im pretty sure theres a reason behind it but i cant rember why, i used to worry about being ill at school to when i first got IBS but i try not to anymore because when i worry i usally make myself worse , so try not worry hope this helped and hope you have a great time on the board


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

hey molly,i got IBS when i was nearly 17 so a bit later than you, but i understand exactly how you feel. I used to worry about going to school in case i was Ill, then worry throughout school all day too







. I found that the anticipation of being ill at school just makes you feel like rubbish. I try and take my mind of being/feeling ill and mosta the time im fine after the initial bad spell in the morning lol.Welcome to the boards by the way, and hope that your feeling better soon!hope i helped? xxx


----------

